# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εκπομπής & Λήψης > Ταλαντωτές >  >  Πομπός Μεσαίων κυμάτων dds.

## ΣΑΡΑΚΗΝΟΣ

Έχει ασχοληθεί κάποιος με αυτόν τον πομπό και εάν ναι τι αποτελέσματα είχε;Αξίζει να γίνει ένα μηχάνημα με αυτή την γεννήτρια; 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/DDS-AM-TRANS...item418b38f64a

----------


## chip

Και είναι από Έλληνα πωλητή!
και έχει μόνο θετικές κρητικές!

αυτό που δεν κατάλαβα είναι ποια η διαφορά στα δύο προϊόντα με τη διαφορετική τιμή!
http://www.ebay.com/sch/zercvic2010/...p2047675.l2562

----------


## kioan

Το ένα είναι 100kHz - 2MHz και το άλλο 100kHz - 10MHz

----------

chip (03-12-14)

----------


## Marc

Ο Zerc είναι ένας πολύ καλός τεχνικός. Έχει δημοσιεύσει πολλές κατασκευές στο anodos.freeforums.org όπου μπορείς να δεις πως το συγκεκριμένο DDS το χρησιμοποιεί για να οδηγήσει ένα linear (πχ. http://anodos.freeforums.org/40w-dds...ter-t1655.html). 
Δεν έχω αμφιβολία ότι θα είναι άριστο.
Έχω φτιάξει από αυτά που έχει παρουσιάσει, ένα pll και ένα vco+modulator με επιτυχία.

----------


## ΣΑΡΑΚΗΝΟΣ

Καλημέρα μετά από πολύ καιρό προχώρησα στην αγορά της γεννήτριας και του ενισχυτή 40Watt από τον κύριο Ηρακλή (Zerc)  του πομπού.Αυτόν τον καιρό είναι δύσκολή η αγορά υλικών και έτσι πήρα και τον ενισχυτή έτοιμο μονταρισμένο και δοκιμασμένο μαζί και το κύκλωμα της γέφυρας και του αντίστοιχου οργάνου.Μένει να ανοίξω τις τρύπες στην πρόσοψη για τα όργανα και την γεννήτρια.Το κουτί ήταν από παλιά κατασκευή ενισχυτή ήχου και μάλιστα πολύ καλής ποιότητας και αρκετά ακριβό της Fischer. http://www.fischerelektronik.de/en/home-en/
Η ποιότητα των φωτογραφιών δεν είναι καλή αλλά μεν την πρώτη ευκαιρία και όταν τελειώσει θα βγάλω καλλίτερες.

----------


## ΣΑΡΑΚΗΝΟΣ

Και οι υπόλοιπές φωτογραφίες.

----------


## ΣΑΡΑΚΗΝΟΣ

Το μηχάνημα έτοιμο και λειτουργικό.Το δοκίμασα σε τεχνητό φορτίο http://www.ebay.com/itm/DUMMY-LOAD-R...-/201149396723 και δούλεψε πολύ καλά.Το δοκιμάσαμε όμως και σε μακρύ φορτίο 90 μέτρων και τα πήγε πολύ καλά.

----------


## ΣΑΡΑΚΗΝΟΣ

Και οι υπόλοιπες.

----------


## studio52

Οντως ο Zerc οτι σχεδιο εχει δωσει στο anodos ειναι λειτουργικο . Καλες δοκιμες Νικο

----------

234 (07-09-16)

----------

